# Ear up...Ear down



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Its looks so funny...mayas one ear just doesnt stand up anymore. She looks so daft hehe 
She is also growing but only her legs are getting longer 
She makes me smile and giggle everytime i look at her 

Ear up









Ear down


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet they look cute like that 
merlin was like that for a little while then they stayed up


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

wow what a fabulous looking dog, what breed is she?

Looks very cute xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> wow what a fabulous looking dog, what breed is she?
> 
> Looks very cute xx


Thanks  She is a northern inuit


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Mayas ear is back to normal again  LOL


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

She is gorgeously cute. I love her mask


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

She has the most beautifull lil face dont she


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> She has the most beautifull lil face dont she


Yes, her face is stunning but her markings are slowly disappearing and she is getting darker on her back and tail


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous. How are her and Cobi getting on? Have you got any more pics of them both?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw she is cute looking with her ear drooping Once she is past the teething stage her ears will be fine, although I love her ear down LOL


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> She is gorgeous. How are her and Cobi getting on? Have you got any more pics of them both?


they getting on fine 
hard work but good fun 
maya can alreday come, make sit and lie down.
cobi got difficulties to lie down lol he is still a bit daft hehe 
but he is growing  he is 11 weeks old and 13,5 kg.
the vet was amazed by his size...he said he will be a giant


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Natik said:


> they getting on fine
> hard work but good fun
> maya can alreday come, make sit and lie down.
> cobi got difficulties to lie down lol he is still a bit daft hehe
> ...


My pup is struggling with lie down too  She will go down for a treat but its like she's lieing doing on hot pins because she instantly shoots straight back up so still some way to go with her 

Wow he is a big boy. My dog trainer has a 8 month old shephard and he is enormous but such a lovely gentle giant 

Good to hear you are having fun with them both, can't wait to see some recent pictures of them, I bet they are changing so much


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> My pup is struggling with lie down too  She will go down for a treat but its like she's lieing doing on hot pins because she instantly shoots straight back up so still some way to go with her
> 
> Wow he is a big boy. My dog trainer has a 8 month old shephard and he is enormous but such a lovely gentle giant
> 
> Good to hear you are having fun with them both, can't wait to see some recent pictures of them, I bet they are changing so much


I will take some more pics this week 

Maya for example didnt have any problem learning lying down. The freaky thing was that i just showed her once  and she does it so perfectly  I think she is a genius


----------

